# Dämpfer für LSD 2002



## Bigboy (21. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Gibt es jemanden unter euch, der Erfahrung
mit Dämpferalternativen für das LSD hat.

Ich habe nach dem "Schrott-Beesdämpfer" einen LRS von GA eingebaut.
Leider gibt es permanent Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit (Öl tritt an der 
roten Rändelschraube aus). Auch Dämpfungseigenschaften eher bescheiden.

DT Swiss mit Verlängerung soll ganz gut sein, ist aber kein echter Langhubdämpfer.

Also, wer hat ne gute Idee

danke und gruss

bigboy


----------



## XC_Freund (21. März 2005)

es gibt nur sehr wenige 80mm bikes mit 190mm dämpfer. von daher ist das schon etwas langhub. also niedriges übersetzungsverhältnis.
ich habe den umbau auf den dt nie bereut. alternativ könntest du ja den dt hvr ausprobieren, wenn er mal endlich einzeln vekauft wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (21. März 2005)

Schau mal unter....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111131&highlight=swiss+lsd



...LUMIX


----------



## Fischle_is_tot (21. März 2005)

Hi!

Ich hatte bis vor einem halben Jahr den DT Swiss SSD 210 L mit 190mm Einbaulänge drin und hatte in meinem LSD Bike immer das Problem, dass der Dämpfer nach ca. 4-8 mal Fahren ca. 1 cm Hub verloren hat.
Ich hab den Dämpfer 3 mal von Bergwerk ausgetauscht bekommen, aber es war immer das gleiche Problem... nach ein paar mal Biken nicht 50 sondern nur noch 40 mm Hub. -> Also Reduziehrung des Federwegs um 20%! :-(

Zuletzt (im Dezember) hab ich den SSD 210 L mit 320 mm Einbaulänge von Bergwerk eingebaut bekommen und habe seitdem keine Probleme mehr.
Der Dämpfer hat den Knochen/Verlängerung auf 320mm schon von DT Swiss aus mit dran (Dämpferlänge 230mm). Der Dämpfer hat auch mehr Hub (ca. 63 mm) und der Lockouthebel sitzt jetzt auch besser.
Du brauchst für den Dämpfer allerdings eine neue Schwinge, da der Dämpfer jetzt direkt im Drehpunkt mit einer Schraube befestigt wird.

Bergwerk hat vor, alle neuen 2005er LSD Bikes mit dieser Ausführung zu bauen.

Fazit der neuen Ausführung:
- Mehr Federweg!
- besseres Ansprechverhalten!
- optisch ansprechendere Schwinge
- optisch ansprechenderer Knochen
-> einfach geiler

Wo du dem Dämpfer herbekommst kann ich dir nicht sagen aber Bergwerk hat ihn direkt bei DT geordert.
Da es bei mir ein Garantiefall war kann ich dir auch nicht sagen was der Dämpfer kostet.


----------



## Bigboy (22. März 2005)

an alle zunächst vielen Dank für eure Antworten,

im Grunde bis auf den 320er von DT von Fischle leider nichts neues.
Das der 210er bei dir Probleme machte könnte auch ein Einzelfall sein.
Eigentlich steht DT für Qualität , oder?

Lumix du hast doch auch den 21oer drauf, wie läuft der bei dir? (remember
Lermoos 8/04)

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich eine von Bergwerk unabhängige Lösung und sollte
BW eines Tages ...., dann könnte es auch sein , dass man auch keinen 21oer
mit Verlängerung mehr bekommt. Also jetzt noch sichern und vorsorglich
einen DT kaufen.

Teilt ihr meine Sorgen?

gruss von bigboy


----------



## Lumix (22. März 2005)

Bigboy schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> Auf jeden Fall möchte ich eine von Bergwerk unabhängige Lösung und sollte
> BW eines Tages ...., dann könnte es auch sein , dass man auch keinen 21oer
> mit Verlängerung mehr bekommt. Also jetzt noch sichern und vorsorglich
> ...



Hallo,

ja, teile ich!!!! An deiner Stelle würde ich zusehen, dass ich an so eine Umlenkwippe und Verlängerung komme. 
Ich bin mit dem 210 sehr zufrieden. Wenn Du dich für den 210 entscheidest, kannst Du auf jeden Fall die Schwinge behalten (ich habe mal einen Rahmen umbauen lassen, dort wurde nur die Wippe getauscht!!). Den Umbau kann man(n) selber machen.

Den Rahmen würde ich zum Umbau nicht nach Pf..... senden, da bei einem Desaster dieser evt. nicht mehr den Weg zurück findet.  

Lumix


----------



## Nikos (23. März 2005)

@bigboy,

vielleicht wäre der neue Dämpfer von german:a    (  LRS RED-C  )eine Alternative für dein LSD.

Habe auch bereits Gedanken an einen Umbau meines Kohle-LSD in diese Richtung verschwendet.  

Kennt jemand diesen neuen Dämpfer???  
Liegen Erfahrungen vor???

Für jegliche Infos wäre ich dankbar.  

Nikos


----------



## Bigboy (24. März 2005)

Hallo Nikos,

der neue GA red C kommt laut Herstelleraussage in ca 2 Monaten auf den Markt. Ist ja auch alles schön und gut, die Leute bei GA sind auch superfreundlich, aber was nützt es, wenn ich den Dämpfer nach Kauf/Inspektion 3-4 mal zurückschicken muss, bis mal bei der Montage kein
O-Ring bricht und der Dämpfer dicht bleibt. Ärgerlich! Technisch sicherlich interessant! Näheres auf www.german-a.de
DT scheint mir qualitativ wohl die einzige Alternative zu sein, oder?

gruss
bigboy


----------



## Nikos (25. März 2005)

@Bigboy

ich kann deine Erfahrungen mit dem GA-Dämpfers bezügl. Ölundichtigkeiten nicht bestätigen.
Einzig einen leichten Luftverlust, der aber nur über einen mehrwöchigen Zeitraum feststellbar ist.

Beim Feder/Dämpferverhalten gebe ich dir recht: für mein Gefühl ist das Ansprechverhalten zu unsensibel und die Progression könnte besser sein. Wenn du Qualität in dieser Richtung definierst dann ist wohl ein DT-Dämpfer wirklich die bessere Wahl,wenn man den diversen Testberichten Glauben schenkt.
Da ich selbst noch keinen DT-Dämpfer gefahren bin, kann ich dazu allerdings nicht sagen.
Der DT dürfte auch ca. 15% teuerer sein als ein GA.

Frohe Ostern
Nikos


----------

